# How skinny is too skinny?



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

Bean is now just over 10 months old and weighs 3.4 pounds. He's extremely skinny, a very typical long-legged deer head boy but there's not an ounce of fat on him and you can see his spine clearly. He's VERY active and is gets good-quality small breed puppy formula food. Is this normal? Our family has another chi who is bigger than Bean but is also extremely skinny but seems sturdier than Bean is.

We got a new chi yesterday, a little apple-head girl we named Zoey, and she's all ready 1.7 pounds at 7 weeks 3 days. If a diet change is needed for him I want to do it while we're still transitioning her. Thanks!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

If you can see his bones (ribs and hip) I would increase his food, and maybe even add some type of supplement. I would discuss this with your Vet first, though. There is one used by a few of the members here, can’t recall the name. Being on the thin side is actually healthier than being on the chubby side, but too thin isn’t good either. Very similar to humans, really. For optimal health, you want just a thin layer of fat over the ribs.


----------



## Moony (Aug 27, 2009)

He free-feeds and always has so I don't know how I could get him to eat more. Both of them are going to the vet Monday (he's just getting his nails clipped) so I'll ask about a supplement. Hopefully we get the exotics vet because she has no problem telling it how it is and is very knowledgeable. 

You can't see his ribs unless he's bowing or otherwise stretched out but you can see his hips quite easily. He's really healthy otherwise, had a negative heartworm test two weeks ago and the vet didn't say anything when we were there for that.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Sounds like he is doing wonderful! I wouldn't worry much. Some are just built thin. I would just ask your Vet about the supplement.


----------

